# Informazioni su Floppy di Avvio e Grub

## JuradaXP

Non ho installato/creato ne un boot loader grub ne lilo in quanto voglio far partire il mio sistema installato da floppy.

ad un certo punto nella guida mi viene detto di fare:

# grub

root (fd0)

setup (fd0)

quit

io la partizione di boot la ho in hda6 e la root in hda7, siamo sicuri che in questa maniera senza aver settato il grub nell'mbr il floppy mi faccia partire il sistema? Come fa lui a sapere che la mia partizione di boot è su hda6 se ho digitato solo quei due comandi???

Oppure è giusto??

Devo ancora riavviare la macchina, al limite se dovessi sbagliare è possibile creare lo stesso floppy da un'altra distro o scaricarlo in base alla mia configurazione (hda6=boot ext    hda7=root reiserfs)??????

----------

## teknux

eheheh è molto semplice, anzi l'avevi davanti e non te ne sei accorto:

se tu non vuoi installare grub sull'mbr del 'HD dovrai farlo su quello del floppy, quindi

```

root (fd0) 

setup (fd0) 

quit 

```

"fd0" il il device del floppy  :Smile: 

se vai avanti nella guida vedrai che ci sono altre operazioni da compiere dopo aver messo grub nel floppy. In particolare dovrai configurare quale immagine del kernel lanciare e dove trovarla (HD quindi).

spero sia più chiaro.

teknux (-> l'autore della guida  :Smile: 

----------

## JuradaXP

Dai, ma l'hai fatta proprio tu oppure l'hai solo tradotta?

In ogni caso... aspetta che la prendo..

Ah ok, ho letto e ho capito, pensa che stavo per saltare quel passo perchè pensavo fosse solo per lilo... ma pensa un pò.. ma guarda un pò... beh, speriamo bene, in teoria ho fatto tutto, installato e compilato correttamente il kernel (con i miei filesystem ecc..), installato anche xfree e kde...

Come si dice da noi: 

speren ben...

----------

## teknux

<falsa_modestia>

x la cronaca: guida scritta da 0

</falsa_modestia>

 :Smile: 

saluti,

teknux

----------

## JuradaXP

Ah   :Rolling Eyes: 

Piccolo problemino...

Riavviato gentoo dopo aver finito tutte le sue belle cosine e emergeato un macello di roba...

il floppy è difettoso, non parte...

come fare?

che mi rispiegate meglio la creazione del floppy di boot???

Ho scaricato, installato e ricompilato l'ultimo kernel gentoo-sources, poi il mio disco è:

hda6 = boot - ext

hda7 = root - reiserfs

Daiiii vi prego   :Sad: 

Voglio ankio gentoo!

----------

## JuradaXP

Dai, lo so che è una scassatura di balle e c'è già scritto nella guida, ma solo per la parte del floppy di boot vorrei mi fosse rispiegato meglio (ultraneofita)...

La mia configurazione ve l'ho postata...

Dai dai dai dai daiiiiiiiiiiii..........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JuradaXP

Dai, lo so che è una scassatura di balle e c'è già scritto nella guida, ma solo per la parte del floppy di boot vorrei mi fosse rispiegato meglio (ultraneofita)...

La mia configurazione ve l'ho postata...

Dai dai dai dai daiiiiiiiiiiii..........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io ho sempre usato lilo, ma non cambia poi molto, metti come device fd anzichè hda... Ciao venessian  :Very Happy:  E spiega bene il problema

----------

## JuradaXP

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Io ho sempre usato lilo, ma non cambia poi molto, metti come device fd anzichè hda... Ciao venessian  E spiega bene il problema

 

Emh... ho finito di installare gentoo senza alcun boot loader ma solo con un floppy di boot, ho riavviato, il floppy era difettoso.. e ora sono a piedi.

----------

## cerri

Riesci con un qualsiasi cd di linux ad avere una shell?

Se si, monta i dischi (almeno la root e /boot), fai un bel chroot e lanci il tuo boot loader preferito.

In altre parole:

- uso un qualsiasi cd di linux che ti permette di avere una shell,

- monti i dischi a mano in una directory che ti piace

- da shell fai chroot /DIRdoveHAImontatoIdischi

e, se hai lilo, lilo -v

fai logout

smonta i dischi

riavvia

----------

## teknux

si cerri andrebeb tutto bene se non fosse che juradaxp lo vuole su un floppy.

quindi basta seguire i consigli di cerri, poi PRENDI UN FLOPPY BUONO

poi segui la guida per farti il floppy di boot  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

ops... non avevo letto bene...  :Smile: 

cmq visto che si parla solo di mbr, la procedura e' la stessa, ma con un floppy funzionante  :Smile: 

----------

